# Redirects einer HttpURLConnection ermitteln



## Guest (27. Apr 2004)

Hi Leute,

wie bekomme ich den wirklichen Host einer HttpURLConnection heraus,
wenn die URL weitergeleitet wurde?

m99


----------



## Roar (27. Apr 2004)

guck dir mal die methoden ib der pai an, und auch die der oberklasse URLConnection: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/HttpURLConnection.html
da solltest du fündig werden  :toll:


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2004)

"methoden ib der pai"  :?: 
Ich arbeite mit eclipse und habe schon mehrere Male die komplette Liste der
vorhandenen methoden durchgeklickt. Ich konnte nichts finden.
Könntest du mir vielleicht etwas konkreter helfen, wenn du die richtige Methode kennst?

m99


----------



## Roar (27. Apr 2004)

in der api*
wie wärs mit getURL() ?


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2004)

getURL(); liefert mir leider auch nur die ursprüngliche URL und nicht
das "Endergebnis" bei Redirects:


```
URL _url = new URL(url);
HttpURLConnection _conn = (HttpURLConnection)_url.openConnection();
System.out.println(_conn.getURL());
```
Die Ausgabe entspricht wie gesagt leider dem Parameter des URL-Constructor.

m99


----------

